# Work visa then Iqama



## andreabell (Sep 17, 2012)

I Know this topic is thrashed but it's just so confusing. 

My husband from Australia has gone to work in KSA on a 30 day visit visa. He's working for a really big job and he's been there since 16th Sept and the company hasn't applied for his work visa yet which he has to get first, then fly home to activate that visa before the company can apply for his Iqama. Does this sound like a normal situation? No one is giving us any time frames as we're aware of how time operates over there but is there a 'mormal'? 

Any advice is great.

Many thanks.

Andrea


----------

